# Christmas in Spain.. Outdoor nativity scenes...



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)

I've posted these before in previous years, but not since we changed over forums, so they might be left behind back there.. so here they are again, for everyone who hasn't seen them and those who liked them before...

The major town nearest my village coastal home in Spain create a Huge outdoor  nativity scene in the town Church  Square for everyone to visit .. for free It's created by local people and children.. and is just a superb work of art.  It is there for everyone to see, day and night, for about 2 weeks... and fortunately there's very rarely anything but sunshine at Christmas so it doesn't get destroyed by bad weather

There's a lot of photos..  so I'll add them a few at a time.. You'll be able to gauge the size of the nativity by the people viewing on the edge.. 

I took these pictures a few years ago using my old fuji finepix  camera and not my Iphone, so they're not quite as sharp as they would be using my phone.. ..Enjoy...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)

More later....


----------



## Jace (Dec 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> More later....


T Y, HD.... magnificent!
(Glad you did for all new... [like me] )


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I've posted these before in previous years, but not since we changed over forums, so they might be left behind back there.. so here they are again, for everyone who hasn't seen them and those who liked them before...
> 
> The major town nearest my village coastal home in Spain create a Huge outdoor  nativity scene in the town Church  Square for everyone to visit .. for free It's created by local people and children.. and is just a superb work of art.  It is there for everyone to see, day and night, for about 2 weeks... and fortunately there's very rarely anything but sunshine at Christmas so it doesn't get destroyed by bad weather
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! These photos made my day! Loved them! It was as if I was there!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

Thank you everyone for enjoying them, you're very welcome....   

..and a few more... if you can bear it.. incidentally these pics were taken over a couple of Christmases  , so taken at different times of the day..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> More later....


I well remember these Holly..... how could I forget and it was wonderful to see them again, thank you!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I well remember these Holly..... how could I forget and it was wonderful to see them again, thank you!!!!


yes I knew you would remember them RR .. thanks for looking at them again...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 21, 2021)

Beautiful!  Lots of love and attention to detail


----------



## feywon (Dec 21, 2021)

Thank you.  I had never seen ones as impressive as these before.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

feywon said:


> Thank you.  I had never seen ones as impressive as these before.


yes, thank you...  they are very impressive much more so in real life of course...


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 21, 2021)

Great pictures, thanks!


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 21, 2021)

Holly, I visited here once, amazingly beautiful.

https://www.pilgrim-info.com/ave-maria-grotto/


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Holly, I visited here once, amazingly beautiful.
> 
> https://www.pilgrim-info.com/ave-maria-grotto/


yes that looks lovely too.. I've never been to Jerusalem


----------



## RubyK (Dec 21, 2021)

The pictures are so pretty. How small are the people in those scenes compared to regular human size? Is there any music while one views the tableaus?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

RubyK said:


> The pictures are so pretty. How small are the people in those scenes compared to regular human size? Is there any music while one views the tableaus?


yes there's music.. orchestral, Spanish Navidad ......... the figures in the model are about 10 -12 inches high


----------



## Senenity (Dec 21, 2021)

Such a beautiful  depiction of the 
nativity scene as well as life in the era of Christ. Thanks for sharing, Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

Senenity said:


> Such a beautiful  depiction of the
> nativity scene as well as life in the era of Christ. Thanks for sharing, Holly.


you're more than welcome, thanks for taking the time to look...


----------

